# Campagnolo Record Hi-Lo 36H Hubs



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 18, 2020)

Anyone using this hub?


----------



## Jeff N (Jun 20, 2020)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Anyone using this hub?
> 
> View attachment 1213802
> 
> ...





GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Anyone using this hub?
> 
> View attachment 1213802
> 
> ...



Hi Giovanni,
I use a set of these on my Rigi, mine are 32 hole front and back.
Jeff


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 20, 2020)

I just found a 36H mint set.
Allows rear hub spokes to clear the gear cog, when replacing.
Lucky find!


----------

